# NEW TOO



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello!

I am new here, and so pleased to have found you. We start our first cycle this month.

Been TTC for 2 yrs, and now paying for IVF.

I am 33, and Hubby 32, we live in the Wye Valley

Good luck, and much love to you all.

Zoe XXX


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Zoe

Hope everything goes well this month. It might be worth looking on the cycle buddies thread and joining the Nov/Dec group as you will get loads of support from people who are having treatment at the same time as you.

Good luck!!!!

FLH x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Zoe,

Welcome to FF!  We are pleased you have joined us.

Wishing you luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Zoe

Welcome to fertility friends

I hope that u find the site supportive

Lots of     for ur impending ivf cycle.

Why not pop over to decembers cycle buddies, to get to know ur cycle buddies before the start of ur treatment.

Wishing you lots of luck

Love 
Emilyxx


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Am a new chic...

Am 26, dh and I ttc for 18 months. We are just starting investigations for infertility and are feeling excited and a bit scared!

I have used the website off and on for the last year and have been so encouraged by everyone- its only now that I am brave enough to register. 

Its just so nice to know that we are not alone during all of this...

Rach x


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

welcome Zoe
wishing you lots of luck with your treatment, do come and join us on Nov/Dec cycle buddies where you'll get lots of support.

 Hi rach
welcome to ff this a great place for you to get lots of info and i wish you all the best with your investigations

Lisa x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi to you both, i've been on the site for about a week and it's changed my whole outlook, good luck to you both.....crossed fingers for you both and all
x
Toofa x


----------

